# I have serious MHS



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, so.... Today we brough home BEAMER from Ashton Havanese.. he is Radar's litter mate!

We had always planned to get Mango a playmate, but since he is delayed, we thought to get his play buddy now.

Beamer is such a good puppy!!! 

We did not put him in his crate for the ride home as we thought we would enjoy sitting on my wifes lap more. And he sure did! He was fine the whole 2 hour drive home. He started getting a bit figity the last 30mins, but he made it without getting sick or anything! good for Beamer!

When we got home we fed and gave him water. he ate all his food and had some water after some coaxing... I could not get him to go potty outside though or pee.

So we came inside and he pee'd on the potty pad in his pen. Right now we have the full pen setup which is like 15sqft.. so there is lots of empty space, but he still managed to use to use the pad! He has still not gone potty and its been over an hour since he ate. He is sleeping right now on the floor in the pen. He did not want to sleep in the crate unfortunatly. We put treats in to... oh well... tonight we will force him in i guess...

Any ideas on how to get him to go potty?? All i read says they go 15 to 30 mins after eating?? hmmmm

Here are some pics!!!
eace: :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Ryan!:whoo:
I know you have just been so excited to get a puppy!I'm glad you found one!He is a cute guy!Looks like he could be a brother to Mango!Don't you think they look alot alike?He is Radar's brother?How old is he Ryan?To get him to go potty,I would take him outside and run with him......it always seems to help...:becky:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, you guys dont waste any time!!!!! That is wonderful & Beamer is adorable!! Just like Mango. Has the breeder indicated when you might be able to bring Mango home?? What a doll. 
Just be patient with the potty, it takes while for them to get "aqainted" with your set up. where he needs to potty, and the fact that the crate will be his best happy place.
When we brought ours home, for the first few weeks I left the crate door open in the pen, so they could go in and sleep, and then walk out to potty at night. It worked great!! Beamer will love his crate at some point. 
Congratulations to you on your new baby and yur new one on the way!!
Laurie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

He is about 13wks old. Born on March 7 I think?? He also is pretty small.. just over 2lbs or so??. Taking him to the vet tomorrow, so I'll get all the details then.
He is soooo cute! We went to the breeder yesterday and fell in love with him. Went back today with a pocket full of cash and he is ours!

I did take him out on the grass and whatnot, but he just kept on lying down and stretching out and rolling in the grass.. lol..

I wonder how long he will sleep for before hes ready to play!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby. Here's hoping Mango won't be far behind.

All the best.....Janet


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

congratulations Ryan!! I am happy for you  Beamer is really cute, you are going to have a lot of fun with your new puppy. Pretty soon it will be two!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The first day is always the best!! You just get to sit an watch them, and cuddle as they fall in love with you. It will be wonderful when Mango can come too. I would give him a day or so (on pee pee pads) before expecting much outdoor potty from him, unless the breeder already started him out there. How did you know that he was available? The breeder didnt give him to you in place of Mango did they?? 
Laurie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

No, this is not a Mango replacement. It is a different breeder all together. I was emailing a few local breeders to see what they have. And Cheryl of Ashtone had Radar's brother still. So... the rest is history!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How lucky for you that he was still available - that is so wonderful!! Give him a kiss:kiss: from all of us!!!
Laurie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulatioins!! Beamer is adorable and hopefully Mango won't be far behind! 

Susan


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Great pictures Rryan! Your sooo lucky! I really have MHS, I think these dogs just need a playmate. 

Maybe this will help with the crate; play with him, get him really tired then cuddle him in your arms- he will fall asleep, and then put him in the crate. He should be to tried too whine, if he does- just keep the crate close to you so he can see you.

It worked with my first one:biggrin1: 

Congrats on your new puppy, enjoy!eace:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Beamer is adorable! Sooo happy for you! I have one question....Is he a chocolate? His nose & eye rims look brown!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ryan, Beamer is the cutest! That's what Kodi looked like when we got him. Good luck :whoo: Are you still getting Mango? or did I misunderstand you? 

I'm sitting here watching my two playing and it is the greatest thing to watch. They have been at it for 1/2 an hour now, and it doesn't look like they will be stopping any time soon. Kodi is doing the RLH and Shelby jumps on him as he passes her. Yoiu'll see soon enough - t's better than TV! :biggrin1:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Freeway. Your sign on name fits you because you move fast like being on a Freeway. LOL. Two already. I am jealous. Beemer is handsome. I hope Mango comes along soon.

:whoo: arty:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow you are so lucky to have local breeders to pick from. Play with him out side to get him to go poo run and run and run normally will get things moving around for him and he will go poo Yoda never gos poo in the time frame its normally about 2 housr later con grad with your new family member


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*training*

Question here:

I'm trying to teach Beamer his name. So far he has selected heaing. Should I be offering him a treat everytime he responds to me calling his name? How long does this usually take until he knows who he is? haha


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great News Ryan, Beamer is adorable, Looks like you are going to have "twins" pretty soon. Beamer and Mango sure look alike, are they related in some way? Congratulations:cheer2: 

He does have a brownish nose. Is he chocolate?LOL:wink:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes you need to reward him when he comes to his name when you call him but you can also do a petting as a reward and sound excited when he comes make a big deal out of it I would use regular treats off and on but not ever time. Give him a while to adjust to his new forever home LOL Im sure in time he will do fine


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I would give him a treat everytime he responds at first. Once he knows what you mean, just treat some times.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ryan, congratulations on the addition of Beamer. He's a cutey.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh boy... i think i stepped on his little foot.. well i was wearing sandals and it was on the grass... i idnt even think i touched him, but he ran away and cried and yelped for a good 20-30 seconds.... he seems totally fine after that.. but was ignoring me for a while and was shaking. We seem to be good now.. hmmmm..
He is so fast I didnt even see him coming... I feel soooooo bad now... 

PS-- he is sleeping in his crate with the door open in his pen. hopefully he will want to go back in after i take him out for his potty break before bed time! He has only pottied here once after lunch (2 hours later) and has not pottied since dinner yet, which was like 4 hours ago... hmmmm


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamers first night went great!
He went potty outside at around midnight, then we went to bed for the night. He woke up right at 6am..stupid sprinkler system outside is set for 6am so I'm pretty sure thats what woke him. Maybe i'll delay it till 7:30 since thats when we wake up for work.

This morning he went potty outside..he was so amazed by the sprinklers though..took him awhile to settle down and do his thing.
Then we came and i put him in his xpen where he found his pee pad and used it like a good little boy!

He only ate like a third of his breakfast though. I took it away after 10 mins and gave i back 10 mins later. Maybe not hungry?

The little guy gets so upset when me or my wife are out of sight.. what to do?!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How cute!! He sounds just like a normal little puppy in EVERY way. They are all like that at first, from the sep. anxiety, to the excitement over the sprinkler. 
I know that this sounds corny, but I have used a book to learn about how to address all the issues that I have come across (almost). It is silly but it is the puppies for Dummies book. I also got the Dogs for Dummies & housebreaking for Dummies. All of these books give some really good advise!
Laurie


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

what is MHS?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

mULTIPLE HAVANESE SYNDROME :biggrin1: - Lots of us have itound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, now he is upset if he is not in touch reach of us. If we are across a room like 10 feet away he whine and whines... he needs us to be in touch distance. hahahaha.. *is this normal???* (this is if he is in his x-pen)

He seems to be doing his business with no problems now. He half missed his pee pad earlier today. I stepped out for a second and he had gone. but still good as he must have been on the pad, but just didnt realize u need to be more in the middle for it to work properly! hahah


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is completely normal!! Think that he has spent the first weeks of his life in a pile of warm bodies. They sleep, eat & potty together. He is lonely! Eventually he will be ok on his own for a while, but for now he is missing his litter mates, and Mom. Dont worry , it does get better. Mine always missed the pee pee pads, if it is on a floor or carpet that will soil, put down a piece of linolium from Home Dept, it is easy to clean!! It sounds like Beamer is doing great!! 
Laurie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Beamers visit to the Vet!*

Beamer and I just got back from the vet!

And ofcourse he puked in the crate. lol.. 2 hour drive yesterday and he was 100% fine. The vet is only 10 minute drive away and he started drooling all over the place..then when i picked up his crate to leave the car, he puked.. POOR BEAMER!!!!uke:

He got his 2nd round of shots! He did good with the 1st needle, but the 2nd one sent him into a frenzy! yelping and whining and carrying on.. lol..

Everyone at the vet office fell in love with him as soon as they saw him.. no joke.. i felt bad for others peoples dogs.. they were getting no love from any of the staff.. hahahaha.. oh well.. Beamer and his Havanese ways are just to much for one to resist i guess!

:whoo:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ryan,
Remember, you have a baby that has been taken to some strange place with people he doesn't know. His behavior right now is all normal. He needs to be with you a lot, especially right now. He is scared. Your loving voice, touch, etc is what will help him to become comfortable.

When you put him in the crate at night for bedtime, be sure the crate is next to your bed where you can see inside and be within reaching distance of the crate to comfort him. Don't give him a treat though for being in the crate at bedtime, he might have to go poop too soon. <grin> Don't put him in the crate until you are ready to go to bed too.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Freeway1976, welcome to the world of the Havanese. Everything I have read seems normal. Enjoy your new baby. They are so funny, just watching them. Smarty spent 5 minutes today just watching an ant pulling a dead bug accross the driveway. Jumping and carrying on, I'm just glad she didn't take the bug away from the ant. You have so much to look forward too.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ahhh, Freway, Welcome to Hav Parenthood. I can tell you are enjoying yourself and I am truly happy for you. As far as the vet office is concerned--other dogs need to learn when to make their appointments when their are not Havs already in the office. They can't win!!!! LOL ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

BTW--I love the name Beamer.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Beamer*

Beamer is so sleepy after his vert visit.. poor beamer.. he is sleeping now on his blanket outside his crate in his xpen. Very lathargic after his shots. Vet said he should be back to normal tomorrow.. i hope!

An yes.. He slept in his crate on my nightstand last night.. he was so good last night.. slept for 6 hours straight.. good boy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Great pictures!! Oh my gosh, Ryan, Beamer is so tiny and cute!!! What a face! Man, that crate looks so tiny! lol Ricky's breeder also kept a female out of that litter because she was smaller than the rest. At first, I wanted a girl, but she wanted to be sure she turned out o.k. and she did great. Ended up selling her around the same age as Beamer to someone who lives close to her.

I have only heard good things about Cheryl at Ashtone, though I haven't had the pleasure of visiting or knowing her personally. I saw several of her Havs at a dog show in April. They were beautiful and very happy! 

Kathy said it best. Beamer is likely feeling a little lonely or just a little unsure. All is normal. Pee/Poop training can take a long while, sleep and using the crate, eating, all that stuff.... things will fall into place eventually. 

Hav fun! :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations on getting Beamer! I love the name too! It must be normal..this having to touch part, I mean. Rufus came home yesterday...we had a BIG day today and he is sleeping on his doggie bed next to me...but I had to put my foot in the bed first--so we were touching! LOL! :hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I KNEW there was something up when Ryan(freeway) mentioned looking for "Hav #2" now that Mango still had his murmur. Remember? At first, some members thought he was looking for another Hav instead of Mango. 

So glad you might still get a chance with Mango. keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Marj! He is a big time cutie!!

I'm worried about him thoug tonight.. he is so sleepy and lathargic.. and he has not touched his water or food since we came home at 5pm. It's been 6hrs. He has peed and pooped once since we got home. Should i be concerned that he is not drinking??????????


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There isn't much you can do this late at night and it might just be that Beamer is pooped from the shots. I would call the vet tomorrow, though, if you see he is still lethargic. Neither Ricky nor Sammy seemed overly affected by their vaccines, but every dog can react differently so... 

If he's sleepy, settle him in for the night and see how he's doing tomorrow. Not drinking for the evening won't hurt him.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

He is a little guy. Read my thread about 2nd puppy. I have no idea how common hypoglycemia is in the Havanese, but expect that it increases with the little ones. 

On the other hand, lethargy after shots is sooooo normal.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

MHS strikes again!!! 
Congartulations on your new baby, he sure is a cutie pie and such a smart little pup. I know he will bring you lots of joy.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well I feel left out now......:Cry:........:biggrin1: Everyone didn't get this way when I introduced Radar....Or did they.....:crazy: Well anyway Radar just told me to say "Hi" to Beamer.....:welcome: and he can't wait to be reunited with his brother. I really love this Forum. Everyone here is just so great and welcomes everyone who joins. We are a Society of Hav Lovers and we really love our little silky friends Soooo Much...:first: 

Welcome Beamer....Little Bundle of Joy..:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I sure hope that you really dont feel that way !! We all LOVE all our new babies & are sorry if you felt left out. Radar is of course beautiful!!! And he told me that he wants little sister!!:whoo:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Of course I don't feel left out......eace: I have the utmost respect for all the members of this forum and their hav owners as well. My response was out of pure fun.

Derek


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I didn't realize they were brothers! How exciting to see them grow and have a basis for comparison!

I definetly have MHS as I am helping someone shop for one now! I should seriously get a job as a puppy shopper! I bet my husband would agree so I would quit showing him every puppy that I have fallen for!

Amanda

p.s. I am completely aware some of my client's packages would get lost!


----------

